# Timelapse - Palácio da Bolsa



## zooropa (17 Set 2014 às 00:22)

Olá. Partilho uma vez mais, um novo trabalho sob a forma de timelapse:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/103854225"]Timelapse - Palácio da Bolsa[/ame]


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2014 às 00:29)

zooropa disse:


> Olá. Partilho uma vez mais, um novo trabalho sob a forma de timelapse:
> Timelapse - Palácio da Bolsa[/url]



Simplesmente magnífico.


----------

